# Dim tracer



## Scoobie Newbie (26 Sep 2014)

Has anyone used this?  I'm curious as to how big a difference it is to the standard tracer.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2014)

Tracer with the first few generations of IR/II/and Thermal gun sights would cause them to be "whited out" by the flash and tracer initially leaving the barrel.  In tanks a solution was found and a shutter was provided for firing the main gun, but the coax still did not have one.  Anyone who has used Night Vision goggles or sights know what any bright light will do to your vision.  I can see these being useful for night firing to try and alleviate those problems, but doubt that they will ever be completely eliminated.  I think that they would reduce visibility during daytime firing, as existing Trace is sometime difficult to observe.

This would add to the supply train; day and night ammo rationing.


----------



## Kilo_302 (29 Sep 2014)

This is pretty neat. 

http://www.army-technology.com/news/newsus-army-engineers-developing-new-one-way-luminescence-tracer-round-4331164


----------



## cupper (29 Sep 2014)

I could be completely off my rocker, but wasn't there a daytime tracer round for the FN that left a smoke trail or something? Something sticks in the back of my mind about that. But the interceding 25 years have piled up a lot of other junk in the cerebral cortex, so I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Loachman (9 Oct 2014)

We use dim tracer, although I believe that it is harder to get now that we are no longer using it "for real".


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 Oct 2014)

Is the tracer visible during the day and if so what colour?


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2014)

not vis during day --- generally not vis without NOD's unless right behind the weapon at night.

Dim Trace is not general issue.   It's pretty much SOF specific down here.
  Low Observation in flight (other than firing side).


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Oct 2014)

Thanks Kev. Unfortunately do to budget cuts the units are using this instead of normal 4B1T


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2014)

I would put that in the WTF column -- it generally operational - Op Trg ammo only.

It is much more $'ey than standard ball/trace mix - and should be held for war stock.


That is not a budget issue - that is a head up ass issue (IMHO)


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Oct 2014)

Units are allocated so much of each type and nature. Since they are allotted 9B1T and 3B2T (the German stuff) they use that to continue training because they used up the conventional 7.62


----------



## KevinB (13 Oct 2014)

Were is the Captain Picard facepalm...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (13 Oct 2014)

Lol. Good on the units getting around the allocation issues. To add they aware out of straight ball linked 7.62mm so if they want to shoot on the conventional ranges the tracer needs to be de-linked prior to shooting.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (14 Oct 2014)

Oh, so the ammo world is now allowing de-linking?

Two years ago, that had to done by an ammo Tech... :facepalm:


----------



## dapaterson (14 Oct 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Oh, so the ammo world is now allowing de-linking?
> 
> Two years ago, that had to done by an ammo Tech... :facepalm:



I recall a range in Chilliwack where the fire index had been high all week, so we had had to delink all the tracer from the C9 boxes.  Then we had a night of heavy rain, so the following night we relinked all the tracer, and were firing 1B1T on the C9.  Fun until it's time to clean the barrels... and I'm sure a weapons tech or two had words with the range staff afterwards...


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (14 Oct 2014)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Oh, so the ammo world is now allowing de-linking?
> 
> Two years ago, that had to done by an ammo Tech... :facepalm:



De-linking is allowed under the supervision of an AT, which has happened on both accounts thus far.


----------

